# Books about kitchen knives or knife skills



## Jeff (Mar 10, 2022)

Hello! 

I am looking to get information about books on kitchen knives and books on knife skills. 

I have a few, but I am always looking for more.

All suggestions are welcome.

Thanks


----------



## refcast (Mar 10, 2022)

Amazon jp has tons of books on kitchen knives and kitchen knife skills and sharpening. In English, not so much though.





__





Amazon.co.jp : 包丁 本






www.amazon.co.jp


----------



## Jeff (Mar 10, 2022)

refcast said:


> Amazon jp has tons of books on kitchen knives and kitchen knife skills and sharpening. In English, not so much though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks. already went through those. 

Any specific titles that are good?


----------



## refcast (Mar 10, 2022)

I personally want to read or buy this one

刃物あれこれ―金属学からみた切れ味の秘密

It's written by one of the presidents of Kiya, who has an engineering degree, with the coauthor being a quite old Tokyo University Professor in Materials Science.

It talks about knife construction and what allows a knife to be sharp. It has microscope images of pattern welded steel and other things. It's kinda engineering heavy, which is what interests me. It also discusses honyaki

It seems to be cheaper on some yahoo shops, around 3000 yen, as opposed to 5000 yen on amazon


----------



## ayumi_ishida (Mar 29, 2022)

I just came across this book on Amazon . Can anyone recommend ?

Sharp: The Definitive Introduction to Knives, Sharpening, and Cutting Techniques, with Recipes from Great Chefs (Kindle Edition , $1.99)
by Josh Donald , owner of Bernal Cutlery in San Francisco


----------



## btbyrd (Mar 29, 2022)

Mukoita I and II are good, but the English versions are hard to find now. I expect a reprint to happen sometime in the not too distant future. Chicken and Charcoal is good for learning how to break down chicken for yakitori.


----------



## Ochazuke (Mar 29, 2022)

I also like Mukoita! 

Are you looking for something like coffee table browsing/reference? Or do you actually want something to learn from?

If it's the latter, what kind of techniques or cooking styles or knife type are you trying to learn?


----------



## Benuser (Mar 30, 2022)

Basic, somewhat dated, still an excellent introduction: Chad Ward's An Edge in the Kitchen.


----------



## daveb (Mar 30, 2022)

I've almost 10 years with this one. Japanese Kitchen Knife. It offers some history, some technique (that's well done) and some recipes. Focused on the traditional Yanagiba, Usuba, Deba.





__





Japanese Kitchen Knives: Essential Techniques and Recipes: Nozaki, Hiromitsu, Klippensteen, Kate, Konishi, Yasuo: 9781568364902: Amazon.com: Books


Japanese Kitchen Knives: Essential Techniques and Recipes [Nozaki, Hiromitsu, Klippensteen, Kate, Konishi, Yasuo] on Amazon.com. *FREE* shipping on qualifying offers. Japanese Kitchen Knives: Essential Techniques and Recipes



www.amazon.com


----------



## JASinIL2006 (Mar 30, 2022)

ayumi_ishida said:


> I just came across this book on Amazon . Can anyone recommend ?
> 
> Sharp: The Definitive Introduction to Knives, Sharpening, and Cutting Techniques, with Recipes from Great Chefs (Kindle Edition , $1.99)
> by Josh Donald , owner of Bernal Cutlery in San Francisco



It was OK. If you hang out here and read, you'll pick up much of the same information. I found it to be a rather odd mix of info about knives, superficial coverage of steels, a rather selective history of knives, with some recipes thrown in. I would give it about a B-/C+. (I reviewed it on Amazon and gave it 3 stars, only because 2.5 stars wasn't an option.) 

It's available for less that $2 in the Kindle edition; it's probably worth it at that price, but I don't think I'd pay any more for it.


----------

